# Wow have things changed



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi All

Some of you may remember me, if you are old that is. I was a really active poster in the late 90's and early 2000's. 

Unfortunately I moved somewhere where electric RC racing just doesn't exist much so I packed my stuff away for forgot about it. The other day I pulled out my E-Maxx to sell it to someone and the bug bit me again, this time just really to play around in my yard with my stampede. 

Brushless motors and LiPos have really taken off. I did have the Novak SS Brushless before racing went away, but LiPos still scare me. 

This short course racing is something new that I thought would never take off and was just "toys" back when I first saw the rally cars. 

Anyway just wanted to say hey and see if there are any old friends out there.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Been looking at chargers out there for prices because I have been considering selling a couple of mine (have a Tekin, Novak, and Turbo 30) and what the heck has happened to chargers? Novak and Tekin do not make chargers any more, it looks like Duratrax and Traxxas have taken over, seriously, Duratrax and Traxxas for chargers?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

There are many feature rich chargers like the CE 35 (current version of your old Turbo), Check Point, Duratrax Ice (a great charger), and many other new companies. 

Chargers now charge, discharge, put Lipo in storage, cycle, and can handle NiMH, NiCad, LiPo, LiFE, lead, and about anything you can throw at them. Some can charge at very high rates such as 30 amps.

The technology has evolved just as the batts and ESCs have.


----------



## BSRBOY (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey Pat,

We never crossed paths back in the day, but like you - I ran in the 90s and got out of RC around 2002, then came back ~2010. A lot did change for sure. Brushless stuff is AWESOME now - don't make the mistake I did and say "oh, I'll just run brushed stuff since it can be had real cheap" - you'll just end up with a bunch of unusable brushed motors (paperweights) when you realize how much better the BL equipment is.

Don't be afraid if LiPos either. As long as you have LiPo compatible chargers / ESCs you'll be fine. Aside from the huge performance perks, LiPos are less expensive and more reliable than the old NiCd / NiMH packs.

It's a good time to be in RC, that's for sure.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Pat,
I'm another HobbyTalk old timer. Things REALLY have changed!!!
The best thing you can do is start reading.... Read everything you can on the new technology. Check out the magazines readers choice awards.. that will give you a feel for what is popular.
2.4 Ghz radios, Lipos, Chargers, brushless motors and ESCs. Adjustable ESC's with your computers. All these have really changed the hobby.... mostly for the better... One thing you will have to get used to if you start racing is that a Stock motor is now equivalent to about a 13.5 Brushed motor.
Lipo's are great, but they have to be respected. Low voltage is your enemy and you have to care for them and store them properly.
There are SO many vehicles and equipment on the market to choose from. 
Welcome back... You can still have TONS of fun with your brushed stuff!!
Dan


----------



## Jammes (Mar 9, 2014)

concrete


----------



## Adventure Girl (Apr 24, 2014)

I agree I got into the hobby a year ago and even since then it has changed. Looking forward to all the upgrades and new RC cars to come.


----------



## StanTheMan (Sep 25, 2001)

*Hello Pat!!*

i just got the bug again also.its unreal the stuff and how many different options there are. How are you Pat is old Casey are Hank still around the forums?


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

Hank sold HobbyTalk and retired.


----------

